# MIDI out won't play MIDI files in Windows 10 Pro64bit version 1803



## Decat46 (Oct 2, 2018)

Post thread Hi all. I've been battling with a problem I've been having in Windows 10 Pro 64bit ver 1803. I currently can't play any MIDI files with windows media player, classic media player {From K-lite Codec}, vlc, or my bluray player software called Leawo's Bluray player. Now I can play MP3s with no problem on all my programs. I can also play MIDI files with Apple's Quicktime player only with Apples' music sythesizer selected. I can also play MIDI files in OpenMODPlug tracker with a soundfont loaded. I do have CoolSoft MIDI Mapper installed to work with my DAW and CoolSoft's VirtualMIDISynth ver 2.5.4 {loaded with a soundfont}. 

I've tried uninstalling software and reinstalling, and my Soundblaster Z drivers. No fix. It's been a while since I've played a MIDI file, which is frustrating {I don't know exactly when this problem occured because I've had some windows updates which could be the problem, but I'm not certain.}


----------



## silentbogo (Oct 2, 2018)

Here's a  possible solution:
https://answers.microsoft.com/en-us...y/c491f021-5ba6-4ea5-89af-1bc550e8d0f6?auth=1

Basically all you need to do is launch Codec Tweak Tool, hit "Fixes" in "General" section up top, and check if "Fix broken sound" item is active. If it is - check it and hit apply.

It's definitely not a Windows issue, cause I'm running Win10 Pro 1803 as well, and I can play MIDI without issues in either media player.


----------



## Decat46 (Oct 2, 2018)

Thanks for the reply. I tried loading Codec Tweak Tool, but fix broken sound is greyed out and I can't select it.


----------



## Decat46 (Oct 3, 2018)

I just downloaded the October update and that fixed my problem. Thanks for the reply back.. Right now I'm making restore points and backups so this won't happen again. Thanks again.


----------

